# Introducing a new band: Bolu2 Death playing live



## yanzfoot (Feb 8, 2019)

Hey everyone, i just wanted to shared those songs played lived by this band from south Spain. I'm not a band member, i'm just their live sound engineer sometimes. Any thoughts on it, is welcome.



And this one is a Prodigy cover (usually they don't play covers, just for the record


----------

